# 20,000 ??



## Crothian (May 23, 2004)

So, I hit the big two O.... O O O

Not sure what this means if anything.  Never really paid much attention to the post count thing anyway.  People seem to enjoy it and like pointing it out, but not so much anymore.  Is that good or bad?  Not sure....man, twenty thousand posts....

so much for barely getting a hundred like before the reset.  I suck at being a lurker....


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 23, 2004)

It means nothing.    

You are a god in the post count annuals!  Good thing 95% of all your post are worthwild.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2004)

congrats man, I just glad to know that the board can handle that digit…  no 20K bug here.


----------



## Zappo (May 23, 2004)

Ok, now you can admit that you're really a bot designed to pass Turing's test through messageboard posting.


----------



## Dimwhit (May 23, 2004)

Crothian, you need more to do with your time.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2004)

By the gods, that is just insane...anyone else think we should reincorporate Crothian into the system as a whole and distribute his posts equally?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 23, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> By the gods, that is just insane...anyone else think we should reincorporate Crothian into the system as a whole and distribute his posts equally?



 Reincorporate Crothian into the system? Wouldn't that give him the ultimate powers over the boards? 

 Crothian, congrats, and may your next 20,000 posts be as filled with wisdom as the previous.


----------



## the Jester (May 24, 2004)

Ehh, not impressed.

When you hit 10K I was impressed, but to do it again you need another digit.


----------



## DaveMage (May 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, I hit the big two O.... O O O
> 
> Not sure what this means if anything.  Never really paid much attention to the post count thing anyway.  People seem to enjoy it and like pointing it out, but not so much anymore.  Is that good or bad?  Not sure....man, twenty thousand posts....




Yeah, I remember when I hit 20,000 posts...

(You all do realize that once you hit 1 million, it starts over, right?  That's why you only see around 600 by my name...)

Yep...

Really.

1,000,600 for me.


----------



## Maldur (May 24, 2004)

You are one strange bloke, C.

Hope You have as much fun posting the next 20k


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 24, 2004)

Happy postcount to you
 Happy postcount to you
 Happy postcount dear Crothian
 Happy postcount to you!

 Where do we send the presents?


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Where do we send the presents?




Just bring all of them to Gen con and I'll open them there


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 25, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Just bring all of them to Gen con and I'll open them there



If you had a nickel for every post count...$1000...


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2004)

I'd be happy with a penny


----------



## Gadodel (May 25, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, I hit the big two O.... O O O
> 
> Not sure what this means if anything.  Never really paid much attention to the post count thing anyway.  People seem to enjoy it and like pointing it out, but not so much anymore.  Is that good or bad?  Not sure....man, twenty thousand posts....
> 
> so much for barely getting a hundred like before the reset.  I suck at being a lurker....




I have 11,000+ posts over on the WoTC Boards  :\ 

I'll tell you what it means: you are having fun!!!


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 25, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> It means nothing.
> 
> You are a god in the post count annuals! Good thing 95% of all your post are worthwild.



Of course, that still leaves 1000 totally worthless posts. 


edit: forgot the smiley!


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Of course, that still leaves 1000 totally worthless posts.




Luckily no one reads those....

now about my presents.....


----------



## Gadodel (May 26, 2004)

Presents...hands Cro a new identity...it's called "D20,000"...go with it.


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> now about my presents.....



Dude, you don't have to worry about that. You're _always_ present!

*ba-dum-_ching!*_


----------



## HellHound (May 26, 2004)

Hmmm...

trying to find an appropriate present for Crothian.

AHA!

How about some crazy glue to repair that Post Reply button of yours? Heck, I can go all out and buy you a BRAND NEW Post Reply button.



Keep it up. And I'll find something appropriate to gift you with @ GenCon


----------



## der_kluge (May 27, 2004)

When I graduated college, and turned over the SysOp reigns of a BBS that I ran to my co-SysOp, I calculated an interesting tidbit of information.

You see, when I turned over that BBS, I had 17,000 posts on there.

I figured up how many inches thick of books that was.  

So, let's see.  Crothian has 20,000 posts.
If an average post was 5 lines long.  That's 100,000 lines of text.

I picked up a book on my shelf, and each page has 40 lines in it.  100,000/40 = 2500 pages.  This book is just over 300 pages long, and is 1 inch thick.  By the time you cut out chapter headings, and section headings, ToC, etc., you're left with about 300 pages.

So, Crothian, you've written the equivalent of an 8 1/3 inch book.  For fun, take out a ruler and see how tall that is.

By comparison, Tolstoy's War and Peace is just over 1,400 pages.  Crothian has that beat by 1,100 pages.

Congratulations!


----------



## Crothian (May 27, 2004)

Oddly enough though, I'm sure War And Peace is a more interesting read from start to finish.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 28, 2004)

Um, congratulations.

Just for everyone's information, he has around 5000 posts on randomlings boards as well. So it's actually even more insane than it appears. Plus he lost some during the great Hivemind purge. So it's even more insane than the more insane level we thought it was at anyway.

Dude. You're _obsessed._


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 28, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Oddly enough though, I'm sure War And Peace is a more interesting read from start to finish.




But you are not finished...


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 31, 2004)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Plus he lost some during the great Hivemind purge.




Ahhh... does that explain how I've jumped from 5th to 2nd in the postcount stakes?

I could have sworn kreynolds and hong were up over 10k months ago... but now it's just me and Crothian in the 5-figure club...

-Hyp.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 31, 2004)

Well, since neither of them were ever Hivers, Hong only having a few posts, R none, that doesn't explain that.


----------



## ConnorSB (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, another scary statistic is that you can't post more than once per minute. So if Crothian posted all 20000 posts in one go, posting as much as possible- exactly once per minute- he would have to do that continuously for 13.889 days. Assuming he can even type that fast.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 1, 2004)

I hope you see your own flaw in that calculation.


----------



## ConnorSB (Jun 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I hope you see your own flaw in that calculation.



 Uhh... 

20,000 posts = 20,000 minutes = 333 and 1/3 hours = 13 and 8/9 days, which rounds to 13.889 days.

Where's the flaw?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 1, 2004)

lag time of the board...sleep...food...interesting things too say....

Or the final proof I'm a computer program...you make the call!!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 1, 2004)

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> 20,000 posts = 20,000 minutes = 333 and 1/3 hours = 13 and 8/9 days, which rounds to 13.889 days.
> 
> Where's the flaw?




The flaw is that in europe we write it the other way around, ie 20.000 is 20 1000 and 13,889 is 13 comma 889.

So to have kept it clear for everyone, you should have used 2 decimals not 3.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Oddly enough though, I'm sure War And Peace is a more interesting read from start to finish.



It certainly would flow much better.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> The flaw is that in europe we write it the other way around, ie 20.000 is 20 1000 and 13,889 is 13 comma 889.




That's not a flaw in his calculation.

-Hyp.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 1, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> That's not a flaw in his calculation.




No, I just read it wrong when I saw it .. too used to seeing it the other way around I guess.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 1, 2004)

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> Well, another scary statistic is that you can't post more than once per minute.



 Is that limitation actually still on? I can think of a few times where I believe I should have run into it, but didn't...?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 2, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Is that limitation actually still on? I can think of a few times where I believe I should have run into it, but didn't...?




I believe so.  I occasionally run into it, but sometimes not- sometimes it depends on the speed of the boards, I think.


----------



## pogre (Jun 4, 2004)

What's really amazing to me is I have never had the sense that he is padding his post count. Sometimes his posts read like a chat transcript, but he is always contributing. I'll chip in with a that's insane also, but I could see how it could happen...


----------



## Crothian (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks Pogre, I do try to contribute...i just do it more then any other sane person.....


----------

